# Post partum sugar cravings



## babycatcher12 (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh my goodness! I am 12 days PP and I crave sugar and sweets so bad. I don't have candida and I'm trying to take in the same amount of protein as I did during pregnancy. I just can't seem to get enough in the way of carbs and sugar. Anything to help curb these cravings? What might be causing them and how I can keep from gaining tons of weight? (I'm not super concerned about losing a bunch of weight while I'm nursing but don't want bad eating habits or cravings to add weight)


----------



## sunshinelove (Jan 19, 2013)

I've heard it is VERY common to crave sweets postpartum, especially while breastfeeding. It doesnt seem to be a sign of anything serious, just your body's way of trying to replenish itself and keep up with the caloric demands of breastfeeding. I found this article helpful:
http://www.askmoxie.org/2011/08/qa-hungry-while-breastfeeding.html


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

I feel this way pp and also while nursing for a long time. I lose pregnancy weight pretty quickly and it doesn't seem to have to have any health effects. The only time it made a difference with the sugar became a habit and even after my milk production decreased somewhat after 1 I didn't change my habits. I gained some weight from 1-2 and I blame that.

But for the first 12 months I need a lot of food in the beginning of the day, a heavy lunch, and some sweets or I just crash all the time. I barely eat any dinner or in the afternoon.


----------



## Angelorum (Aug 5, 2006)

Definitely not alone here. My babe is 6 months and I'm still craving lots of sugar/carbs. Most of the pregnancy weight is gone, so I try not to worry about it too much. I know I need some extra calories, I actually had some unwanted weight loss when my first was about 7 months or so and nursing a ton because he wasn't into solids yet. I just try and eat something healthier first when I get the craving so that I feel like I'm getting more of a balance. I also make whole fruit smoothies a lot, because it satisfies the sweet craving, without being total nutritional garbage.


----------



## Angelorum (Aug 5, 2006)

Also, I think some of it is due to the lack of sleep, at least for me. I always craved sugar the day after staying up late working on school projects before I had kids, and being woken up 3-4 times a night has to be taking its toll.


----------

